# getting ready to spin



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2008)

here's the placement....A sink and workbench to follow.
 Ilooking foward to cleaning some of my special finds.
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 7, 2008)

looking good my friend. what kind of rpm's will your cannister turn at ???  i ended up with mine at around 45-50 rpms. thinking about changing one of the pulleys to speed it up a bit.  

 good luck

 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2008)

I've no clue but I have several motors to work with just in case.
 I'm wondering about the measurements of how much cutter to how much polish.
 I'm told just work with polish till you get used to it
 is there a formula?
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 7, 2008)

play around with common bots till you get the hang of it. my motor was a 1725 rpm job. i made adjustments with the size of the pulleys.

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 7, 2008)

heres a Dalby's with a banged up top i dug 30 years ago before tumbling.

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 7, 2008)

here it is after 4 days. i used a combo of glass beads and cut copper. no cutter or polish.

 jim






 i googled " carminative " and found it was a flatulence ( farting ) reliever............


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 12, 2008)

*Keep those RPMs lower*

Hey buzz, you might want to reconsider on changing the pulleys to raise the RPMs. We had much better results when we were running 50-60 rpms. We're now at 85 and my results are not nearly as nice and I'm having to send my bottles for a second spin. Even keeping them in longer at that speed doesn't seem to help.  I'm heading to home depot for a new pulley to lower our rpms. Just a thought! Other folks on the board have cautioned not to raise the rpms - just doesn't work.  Maybe the beads and copper lay on the side instead of rolling across the glass. I've been trying Jar Doctor's oxide and having mixed but probably better results overall.  The stuff I got from Rock Shed just left a stain even when I used more water.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 12, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

yes wedig, someone mentioned to me that the round bots can be run faster than the square or rectangular pieces. i'm kinda learning on the fly. i've had my foot in a boot for the past 10 months, so i'm kinda running out of stuff to clean. foot finally healing so i'm hoping to get out and dig some new candidates asap. probably gonna be next spring till i get out there, but can't wait. i'm going to try a combination cutter polish called Raybrite. we'll see.

 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

horrible before pic but its definately sic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

justabout ready


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

check it in 24 hours
 enjoy 
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 13, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

24 hrs later
 to much cutter
 Its clean with a haze 
 I put it back on with just polisher 
 check again tomorrow nite
 work in progress


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 14, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

Ok two days...cleaned up!
 I think they came out great.  
 I got ahead of myself and threw in two squats....I know...I know
 what are you gonna do.........
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 14, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

the other pic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 14, 2008)

*RE: Keep those RPMs lower*

That O'donnel came out perfect!  
 enjoy 
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

I took the squat out at 24 hours and it could of went the another day.  I'll  leave the pony in full cycle.  The squat has a large chip but really just gives it more character....:-(
 Anyway here's the pic
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

different light pic
 sweet.....
 nice whittle
 privvydigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet. are we having fun yet??

 jim 


 sometimes a final soak in hydrogen peroxide cleans up any 
 issues that might be caused by tumbling. i also use
 denture tabs.........


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

oh yea  
 long way to go


----------



## Stardust (Nov 16, 2008)

I wondered how you did that. How much does it cost per bottle for the electricty roughly?
 Is it noisy?[]  Can more than one bottle at a time be done? Very interesting.....Thanks for showing.....


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

the pony came out very nice!
 All in all I just got started literally so all the questions will be answered with time and patience
 enjoy
 I'm doing a super rare local tomorrow
 privvydigger


----------



## Stardust (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll look into online. I was just trying to be friendly and make converation.
 I'm going to take time out of here. Got things to take care of so to speak.
 You take care and enjoy your new spinning machine. Your bottle came out
 just BEAUTIFUL and I hope all the rest do too. []


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 17, 2008)

You can spin multiple bottles, up to three, for me at a time.  electric i'll know next month...lol
 costs...our hobbie is a labor of love makes no difference in the end
 take care
 privvydigger


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 17, 2008)

*cost to run tumbler*

Stardust, hard to give a "per bottle" increase in electricity.  We have a motor that 's intended to be used for a large air conditioning unit on our tumbler.  Because of that we also have to run a breeze box fan aside of it as it's intended to have "air over" to keep it cooler.  Note, not all motors need this. We've hardly noticed an increase in our electric bill and it runs 24/7. We're running 3 canisters at a time and could probably expand on that.  This is not a cheap hobby. We have $750.00 into it so far. Everyone advised us to just buy a set up from Jar Doctor and boy were they right! We would have saved ourselves much aggravation, trial and error if we'd done that.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

I wonder how many hamsters it takes to turn a tumbler?  Getting more than 1 or 2 coordinated might be tough. The old store in Fredericksburg VA they had a butter churn that was powered by a dog treadmill.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

hi stardust,

 i bumped up the thread we ran when i built my home made tumbler. i have low to medium skills, so the advice that i got here was crucial to the project. unit is working nice after some modifactions. i didn't have the cash to buy one...........
 it's a really great tool to have. good luck kiddo!!!

 jim 


_love those coal region sodas   []_


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

its very easy to figure out how much electric your motor is using perday per month or per year if you are running it 24/7 like I am. If you look at the motor tag all should have it look at the amps and volts you multiple those to get watts and you have to check out your eletric bill to see how much they charge you per KWH

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

btw my uses about 1.55 to run a day and will increase to a little over 2 dollars a day with the upcoming eletric incresse...It does add up sadly

 Digger Ry


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

Good to know
 I am going to hone my spinning skills over the winter.  I really looked at the bottles I've spun and now see I aired on the side of caution.  Eventually you should be able to look at a bottle and judge with confidence.  Whats the thoughts on spinning with lip damage?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

chips are not a problem, cracks are disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE: cost to run tumbler*

Thanks all you kind bottle members for taking the time to give me some info. I was just checking in before I check out of here for a while not sure when or if I'll be back again.
 That' up to God... Thought it was today that I would be gone. Everything is day by day and you just never know what is going to happen to you and where your going to end up. I wish you all happy digging. I dream of being a little girl digging in the woods behind my house pulling out all kinds of goodies.....

 I hope one day I'll be back there doing the same thing only now I'll now what I'm pulling out and maybe one day have one of those machines and a good bottle man at my side. A girl's gotta dream doesn't she? Yep,I'm a dreamer...[] Happy Bottles to you all...Most of all be Happy, and live in Peace.
 star


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 22, 2008)

*bunker hill spun*

cool color


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 22, 2008)

*RE: bunker hill spun*

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 22, 2008)

*RE: bunker hill spun*

another pic


----------



## idigjars (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: bunker hill spun*

Hello Privydigger, very nice looking Bunker hill pickle!  Thanks for sharing the pic.  Paul


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: bunker hill spun*

yeah! I love the bunker hill ,in color and in whittleness! the bunker hill looks like a yellow green on my puter. is that correct? any way thanks for the pictures and the info! jamie


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 23, 2008)

*RE: bunker hill spun*

It is a unique color of yellow green.  I read somewhere they used uranium in the glass to make this color....pure conjecture though!


----------

